# Firmer/larger sweetcorn baits (Pips)...



## Buckeye Bob

Here's a great way to make your own South African "pips"...sweetcorn without the tips cut off...gives you larger/firmer kernals. When done getting them off the cob...put them in your flavor of choice and soak. Super Cast pips were soaked in pure, unwatered down flavors with sweetener and dyes added. 






Good fishing all...see you on the bank.


----------



## slick

You do this without boiling the corn on cob?


----------

